# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Call for testers - Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0

## thatguruguy

I'm looking for testers of Ubuntu Touch on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, specifically the P3113 and P3110.

Full details on how to install my most recent build for the Tab 2 7.0 are given here. This is for testing and feedback only, it is not sponsored by Canonical or anyone officially associated with Ubuntu, and I make no guaranties that it will work on/not break your tablet. Do NOT try this if you don't know how to flash roms to your device.

Specifically, I am interested in people's success in getting this to run, so please post your results here.

----------


## ztealmax

Im up for testing  :Very Happy:  however this link doesnt work anymore: http://ubuntuone.com/1Lzylf89FkHF16xrRFYQP2

----------


## gengosama

Hi there, I just installed it in my P3110, everything looks great. One thing thought, I cannot setup a hidden Wifi connection, I know the SSID and the password.

----------


## gengosama

Ok, I had to make the SSID discoverable, then I logged in, then put back the SSID hidden. It kept the connection. Now I'm updating and upgrading.

----------


## maqhoz

> I'm looking for testers of Ubuntu Touch on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, specifically the P3113 and P3110.
> 
> Full details on how to install my most recent build for the Tab 2 7.0 are given here. This is for testing and feedback only, it is not sponsored by Canonical or anyone officially associated with Ubuntu, and I make no guaranties that it will work on/not break your tablet. Do NOT try this if you don't know how to flash roms to your device.
> 
> Specifically, I am interested in people's success in getting this to run, so please post your results here.


I try to install the quantal and the raring version but always get the black screen, now i triying to download the files and install the raring distribution, my model is p9113, you know if its normal get the black screen? regards from Mexico

----------


## jtrainpyle88

> Im up for testing  however this link doesnt work anymore: http://ubuntuone.com/1Lzylf89FkHF16xrRFYQP2


any luck with a new link?

----------


## 11seashell11

> I'm looking for testers of Ubuntu Touch on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, specifically the P3113 and P3110.
> 
> Full details on how to install my most recent build for the Tab 2 7.0 are given here. This is for testing and feedback only, it is not sponsored by Canonical or anyone officially associated with Ubuntu, and I make no guaranties that it will work on/not break your tablet. Do NOT try this if you don't know how to flash roms to your device.
> 
> Specifically, I am interested in people's success in getting this to run, so please post your results here.



Are you building the just launched Ubuntu Touch 13.10 for this tablet? If not, could you help me with taking over your work and building it myself?

----------

